# Split Seond Chronographs



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

I just thought i would put on a few pictures of My split second chronographs,mainly because you dont seem to see much about them .

I think they are great value,cheap as chips,and i actually use mine for bidding on various auction sites.

As with all Russian watches they are incredibly robust and accurate.

The third picture has an incredibly high beat.









Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I'll own up to owning one - I've got a 30 minute split second one.

great fun and cheap as chips


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Russ,

what is the metal accessory with the 1st and 3rd?


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

DavidH said:


> Russ,
> 
> what is the metal accessory with the 1st and 3rd?


Hello David,

It is a case opening tool originaly offered with the watches.

Best Regards,

Russ.


----------

